# Разное > Коллекционирование >  Сызранское ВВАУЛ.

## infekt

Какие нарукавные знаки носят или носили в училище? 
Носят ли знак, представленный в галерее?

----------


## infekt

куплю или обменяю эти нашивки

----------

